# The story of my main line.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Seven years ago I bought my house. Much better neighborhood than the old one. Got it super cheap, way below market value. It was my former master’s wife’s grandparents house. I can tell you one thing, Grandpa Merl didn’t like spending money on maintenance or fixing things right!

My main goes through the wall, about a foot above the floor. When I bought the house I popped the clean out, looks like it goes out about 4’ and turns toward the street.

In the seven years we’ve lived here I’ve had to cable it twice. Opens about 95’ out, which never made sense. Once I bought my camera I tested it on my line before any customer. Turns out I have a city sewer running through my back yard and my line is only 4’ long. The city that I’m tied into is abandoned.

The city is replacing the sewer and water lines so I’ve been in contact with Kurt who’s in charge of the project, kinda. 20% city, the rest is Mdot. Makes things interesting.

While I was at work they ran the new taps. Mine, they were supposed to run a new tap to my side of the sidewalk. My neighbor, who knows the whole situation sad they didn’t. So I went to pay the water bill and talk to Kurt about it. Said he’d look into it. He called me about an hour later saying that he was out front and talked to the engineer. He said they tied into a live feed. That’s probably the new sewer from my neighbor beside me.

So I went to video/locate and the old city sewer is backed up. I couldn’t get as far with my camera, so I took today off to clean the city again and video/locate.

Hopefully we get this all figured out before the new road and sidewalk!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Talked with Kurt after cabling and another video. Got my cable stuck about 40’ out. Not open, no backup in my house. Kinda surprised the city was backed up when I videoed earlier this week. Sent him these pictures, obviously I’m tying into a 6” or 8” line 4’ out. Could only get my camera out 18’. 

He’s going to call the engineer to meet up with me. Probably do a dye test at my house and my neighbor’s. 

I think Skip, who has passed, went through my yard. I’m a corner lot, he claimed that he had his line replaced to Bridge st. That house is on Lincoln, so the only way he could connect to bridge is through my property. The engineer said they attached to a live feed, so I’m thinking they attached to their line, and I’m still not connected. Dye will tell the tale.

Curb is going in Wednesday, so now’s the time to figure this crap out! Just give me a new tap on my side of the sidewalk! I even sold some of my property to the city for the new 5’ wide ADA sidewalk so we don’t loose our city shade tree out front. I’ve been very cooperative with them, and sounds like Kurt is on my side with all this. He wants to find out if we need to get me a new tap. Thankfully he knows what I’m talking about and thankfully I know what I know because of our trade!

My town and the three west of me.... back in the day it was the Wild West when the original plumbing was installed. I hate working in my town! Tees on there backs, clay tile city! Seriously, this town is where that crap was made! The factory is no an apartment building.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a feeling I’m going to have to come in higher in my wall. I’d prefer to come in through the floor, but with the existing antiquated city sewer, I don’t think that will happen.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I have a feeling I’m going to have to come in higher in my wall. I’d prefer to come in through the floor, but with the existing antiquated city sewer, I don’t think that will happen.





At least you're a plumber and putting in a sewer pump pit wouldn't be that bad. Doubles as a sump pump  



Regardless, if you do a floor drain put a bwv on it.





.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> At least you're a plumber and putting in a sewer pump pit wouldn't be that bad. Doubles as a sump pump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever hear of a Michigan basement? That’s what I have. Sucks, but.

My furnace and sump is about 2’ down in a pit. Unfortunately it flooded and my furnace is now dead. Thanks to Debo22’s help, the $30 board off eBay I know it’s dead. Time for a new one.

HVAC is the one of two trades I don’t have a referral for. Between my supply house and a contractor I have two options now.

As I tell my customers, the joys of owning a home.... it is what it is....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

MY EX sister in law was a Mgr. for a lg care home they moved into a 
new home, the first night it all backed up on the first floor, turns out
they never made the city connection, it just ended under the street curb !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent Kurt, the city guy a text tonight, with an apology for texting on a Saturday. Within 5 minutes I got a call from him!

He wants to video the whole block and dye test every house! Thank God I took Monday off!

It’s nice to have respect from a city official for once!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well half my day was phone work, hate it! City guy, who is awesome! Neighbor setting up a time to video, no charge, just don’t want to F’k him over with my current plan, and my excavation company.

According to Kurt from the city all houses on Lincoln have been tied in to a new city sewer in ‘02. My line is 6”, the antiquated city line. Starting to make sense. I can’t video locate past my fence. Tried to cable, but couldn’t get past 40’. Didn’t feel like fighting is since I’m replacing it.

When I got my camera and locator I tested it out... I think the city’s in for a surprise when we dig. I located the next city sewer in my front yard, not the street.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I do have permission to dig up the sidewalk and attach to the new pvc without the extra permit though! Bonus!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

City took out the sidewalk today. Texted my excavator after hours... 5:30. Going to call Kurt tomorrow to find out when it’s being replaced. Last I talked with him it was a couple weeks! 

Plan was Monday or Friday next week. Forgot my nephew’s wedding is next Friday!

I want to avoid a sidewalk permit!. Full report once done.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Seven years ago I bought my house. Much better neighborhood than the old one. Got it super cheap, way below market value. It was my former master’s wife’s grandparents house. I can tell you one thing, Grandpa Merl didn’t like spending money on maintenance or fixing things right!
> 
> My main goes through the wall, about a foot above the floor. When I bought the house I popped the clean out, looks like it goes out about 4’ and turns toward the street.
> 
> ...


 Interesting city sewer runs through back yard but new sewer is going in front? Your hooked to another city? 20percent city the rest mdot jibberish to me? Michigan dept of transportation? No Idea. Dont mean to pick at you but it totaly confusing to me . Hope it works out well, Cant see why you would be hiring to dig


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Interesting city sewer runs through back yard but new sewer is going in front? Your hooked to another city? 20percent city the rest mdot jibberish to me? Michigan dept of transportation? No Idea. Dont mean to pick at you but it totaly confusing to me . Hope it works out well, Cant see why you would be hiring to dig


Yes, Michigan Department of Transportation. Apparently it’s actually a county road, not the city’s. So my guess is that the new sidewalks are 20% of the bill?

My house was built in 1900, and I suspect back in the day it was cheaper to dig up backyards than the road. The good news is that I’m the only one still on this abandoned sewer, which is good. I can just abandon it and not Fk over one of my neighbors.

I really don’t do the outside work. By the time I rent equipment, have it delivered, material, TIME, it’s just going to be cheaper and much quicker to hire my excavator. I send them tons of business and they send us tons too. Sounds like they’re going to do it at cost. Obviously once they stub in, all that’s on me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

For today’s update: 

Lots of phone calls made between jobs. I got worried when they removed the sidewalk yesterday. New sidewalk next Wednesday! I got put on the “rush” list and they’ll be digging up my line on Monday! 8:30 am, and I bet they’ll be done by noon... depending on when the inspector shows up.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The reason that they were run though the back yard on old property's
is because that is where the septic tank was ! :biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The reason that they were run though the back yard on old property's
> is because that is where the septic tank was ! :biggrin:


I haven’t heard of any septics in my block, plus there wouldn’t be room for these old 1900 homes. We do have a ton of houses where the main exits the basements out the back of the house, wrap around the the house. I hate those! Always over 100’!

At least my block, had out houses until sometime in the 20’s. The city ran new sewers on private properties to avoid the expense of digging up the road. I &hate working in my town and towns west of here! Plumbing here was definitely the Wild West back then! 

My Bosch hammer drill/chipper has been sent in to be looked at. Hammer isn’t working, so I’m going to have to borrow my master’s. The two 4” lines are for the main side of the house and the other for the in-law suit, which is my office/brewery. The in-law side is not vented at all! Gurgle gurgle!:vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ignore picture #1... forgot to do a screen shot.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Got the picture sewer athorty will put a stub in front hopefully plenty deep to come all the way from backyard around.
Im guessing the abandoned sewer has been just leaching out busted laterals down hill and posibly up hill for years. 
you running sch 40 pvc for the new connection?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Got the picture sewer athorty will put a stub in front hopefully plenty deep to come all the way from backyard around.
> Im guessing the abandoned sewer has been just leaching out busted laterals down hill and posibly up hill for years.
> you running sch 40 pvc for the new connection?


Yep, apparently I have a 6” tap, so I’m going to have a 6” clean out by my sidewalk, bush down to 4” pvc with a two way clean out.by the house. Probably not needed, but I have a thing for clean outs and ball valves.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Yep, apparently I have a 6” tap, so I’m going to have a 6” clean out by my sidewalk, bush down to 4” pvc with a two way clean out.by the house. Probably not needed, but I have a thing for clean outs and ball valves.





Are you going to use a saddle fitting or a couple no-hubs? I bet you're going to he man it and use glue couplings :vs_laugh:



You should put a 4" ball valve right before it leaves the foundation in line with the inside cleanout. Or just put one on a male adapter and leave it screw into the cleanout. Don't we drain snakers wish all c.o.s had ball valves?:biggrin:


Best thing I ever saw was a building that would normally house like 6 people had a 2000 gallon septic tank but only limited leech fields due to the geography. It also had a 3000 gallon holding tank for big events because the leech fields couldn't handle it. They have two 4" BRONZE gate valves at a tee before the foundation so for big events they could swap to the holding tank.






.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol! My Master has three septics on his property. The house has a valve to switch fields. Septic is a something I understand the basics, just don’t ask me any advice.

I’m excited about this! Huge for my house! You know when you go to someone’s house and they want to someone’s house and they want to add a new bathroom and the plumbing is fubar... that’s my house. 

I don’t want to replace everything, just to rip it out and redo it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> My Bosch hammer drill/chipper has been sent in to be looked at. Hammer isn’t working, so I’m going to have to borrow my master’s.



I made a thread a while back with pictures, If it's the rotary kind the air chamber is full of oil and new O-rings are needed.


https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/how-fix-rotary-bosch-hammer-drill-11240-a-83818/


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ............the air chamber is full of oil........../



Wouldn't that make it an oil chamber? :biggrin:





.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My new line is in. The line was way too close to the house so we rerouted it further into the yard. We tried sleeving the 6” into the front yard, but there must of been a bad separation. Of course the gas line was right in the way!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> My new line is in. The line was way too close to the house so we rerouted it further into the yard. We tried sleeving the 6” into the front yard, but there must of been a bad separation. Of course the gas line was right in the way!


 What ? No pics ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> What ? No pics ?


I took two pics then forgot to take more. Lol. I’ll post them in a bit.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, the two crappy pics of my new line. Good fall all the way to the tap with the exception of about 10’ that’s flat at the end. Had no choice. 

Got the bill in the mail today. Guessing their normal price for Joe HO, it would’ve been about $5-6k. About a 40’ run, 4’ 10” deep at the tap.


----------

